

VC Chamath Palihapitiya Attempts to Shame Entrepreneurs Once Again - dmor
http://www.daniellemorrill.com/2013/04/vc-chamath-palihapitiya-attempts-to-shame-entrepreneurs-once-again/

======
rdl
The AirBnB leaked email fiasco was seriously wtf.
([http://uncrunched.com/2011/10/01/chamath-palihapitiyas-
state...](http://uncrunched.com/2011/10/01/chamath-palihapitiyas-statement-on-
airbnb-email-fiasco/))

I could _almost_ see a third party who wasn't invested in a company
criticizing it like that (but, if you're an active investor, it's still
probably a bad idea; I doubt Airbnb or any of their investors were happy with
it, and you might want to do deals with them in the future, even if not that
round).

But, if one of your own investors fucks you like that, in public, you should
figure out a way to get them out of your cap table. I'd offer a slight premium
to buy their previous-round equity out at the new round valuation.

------
kumarski
Isn't he simply suggesting entrepreneurs should be building ventures that
impact the other 6 billion?

From what I've read, I didn't think he's shaming anyone.

It seems he's drawing his line in the sand. Conversely, I think it's odd that
most of his investments don't correlate to his spouted ideology.

Danielle, great job putting together the analytics. I love that you publish
the data in this manner. I think the title comes on a bit strong.

~~~
ivankirigin

      most of his investments don't correlate to his spouted ideology.

Marketing and brand don't always correlate with substance.

------
subsystem
Seems more like the author is trying to shame the VC in question. I didn't
think the e-mail was out of line, nor I'm I going to start to because of some
made up consensus.

